# Cougar Hunt



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, so I did something really stupid! I don't know if I was confused or just not thinking but I thought that I drew a cougar tag for the Nebo unit (the good one) when in actuality I drew for the Nebo West-Face Unit. I am not familiar at all with that side of the mountain but, I have heard that this unit is not very good and I believe it since the draw odds are 100%. Well it was too late for me to surrender the tag and get my points reinstated so I'm stuck with it.

Having said that does anyone have any suggestions on the Cougar Nebo West-Face unit?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, Pickaspot, that's to bad.
I was looking through the bonus draw results and saw were the west face only had 10
applications for 18 permits. Dos'nt surprise me, I can tell ya first hand, very few lions
left there. A couple might cross over from the regular nebo unit, but you have to be there
on the exact right day usauly before 5:00am and with good snow to have a chance....

Ya better have some dam good dogs to.


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

3 lions were killed during the limited entry and 2 were killed after it went to harvest objective last year. Good Luck to ya


----------

